# Wireway used as LB



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> - (2) 2 1/2" conduits installed in a 4" x 4" x 24" long hinged cover wireway
> - (3) 350 mcm and a #3 ground installed in conduit
> 
> The conduit comes into the end on one side and out the top on other end (like an LB).
> ...


That would be an "LL" or an "LR"

It really depends on your bending radius .

Jam them in, close the cover, ....:whistling2::laughing:

I'm going to say no it's too small.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> *That would be an "LL" or an "LR"
> *
> It really depends on your bending radius .
> 
> ...


no, it would be like an "LB" :laughing:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

without lookin it up id say the bending radius is too small,so no


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> no, it would be like an "LB" :laughing:




*"LR"*


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

4" deep gutter is for hacks, sissies, and mamas boys

Especially for 2 1/2 EMT. That barely leaves enough room for locknuts


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

id take that as a no, pb:laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> *"LR"*


let me spell it out, the conduit came out of the *TOP* of the wireway, not the side, which is similar to an LB :thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> 4" deep gutter is for hacks, sissies, and mamas boys
> 
> Especially for 2 1/2 EMT. That barely leaves enough room for locknuts


grounding bushing is tight.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

not to start an argument, but wouldnt the hinged part be facing you, the outlet going up make more like an lr?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

314.28(A)(2)exception sends me to 312.6(A), which states I need 5" as min. for 350 mcm, its a 4" trough so its a violation. Thats my thought, looking for confirmation


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

papaotis said:


> not to start an argument, but wouldnt the hinged part be facing you, the outlet going up make more like an lr?


when the opening is directly opposite the cover, its similar to an * LB*, he's wrong. Open the cover and drill a 2 1/2" hole in the back of the wireway, install wireway with opening facing floor.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> *"LR"*


That's a picture of an LL


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

360max said:


> - (2) 2 1/2" conduits installed in a 4" x 4" x 24" long hinged cover wireway
> - (3) 350 mcm and a #3 ground installed in conduit
> 
> The conduit comes into the end on one side and out the top on other end (like an LB).
> ...


I would say to small. We are doing the same size right now and using 8x8x24. I'm not sure how you can get your connectors in that small space, they actually fit?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> That's a picture of an LL


Yeah, I could not find the right picture....:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

You are required to meet the requirements of section 376.23 . The wireway is treated like a box. You will need a wireway 5" minimum in depth.

376.23 Insulated Conductors.
Insulated conductors installed in a metallic wireway shall comply with 376.23(A) and (B).

(A) Deflected Insulated Conductors.
Where insulated conductors are deflected within a metallic wireway, either at the ends or where conduits, fittings, or other raceways or cables enter or leave the metallic wireway, or where the direction of the metallic wireway is deflected greater than 30 degrees, dimensions corresponding to one wire per terminal in Table 312.6(A) shall apply.

(B) Metallic Wireways Used as Pull Boxes.
Where insulated conductors 4 AWG or larger are pulled through a wireway, the distance between raceway and cable entries enclosing the same conductor shall not be less than that required by 314.28(A)(1) for straight pulls and 314.28(A)(2) for angle pulls. When transposing cable size into raceway size, the minimum metric designator (trade size) raceway required for the
number and size of conductors in the cable shall be used.


----------

